# Conversion of Singapore 3A license to Australian driving license



## ue98205 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi

This is a question to Singaporeans living in Australia.

I have following questions

[1] Can a Singaporean Probationary Driving license be converted to Australian driving license

[2] If I get a 3A license i.e. license to drive Auto Transmission Vehicle , is it convertible to a full Australian License. Does Australia has Auto / Manual driving license similar to Singapore?

Regards


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

Probation licence can not be changed from any country. It has to be a full licence without restrictions. 

Australia does have different licences and you would be restricted to driving that type of car.


----------

